# Sphynx wanted



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Does anyone know of a Sphynx adult or older kitten in need of re-homing, We are looking for a lovely Sphynx, preferably totally hairless, colour not really important but I do prefer the paler colours.
The most important thing is it must definitely get along well with other cats as all ours readily accept newcomers.It would be good too if it was used to having baths without a fight lol, they can be really slippy to handle otherwise.
If anyone has one please contact and if you want to know more about us take a look at our website below...

https://sites.google.com/site/daintipawz/


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If i shaved my cat would that class as a sphynx.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

I was looking on Pets4homes for you and came across this so thought you would like to see it in case you were not aware.

When purchasing a Sphynx kitten | Newton Abbot, Devon | Pets4Homes


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Catcoonz I would love your girl ...shaved or not, you have some beauties.

Fiji yes thankyou I am aware of this, there are also lots and lots of scammers too, we have had e-mails from these but can tell them a mile off, they all send the same e-mail, they want us to send money and they will send cat by carrier as they have now moved to the Orkney Islands!!!! So they all say... but some are from Africa and other countries.

I did a search on scammers and found a site with at least 1,000 e-mail addresses.

It is sad as there will be some very naive people who will readily part with their money on the hope of getting a Sphynx.

I have contacted some Breeders on the hope that we can find a girl/boy spay/neuter in need of a home that way.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

There are some on here looking for new homes...there's one girl going for only £175, she is 18 months old..

Preloved | sphynx


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I've just pm'd you Sharonbee...hope you dont mind.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou Loubyfrog, I have just replied to you 

Monkey mummy I have seen this girl for £175 but we are really wanting an hairless Sphynx and this girl is quite well coated. 

Will have a look through the ads, Preloved seems to be the best site as so many others are full of scammers.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

There is someone on here who has a couple of sphynx but I cannot recall her name - someone else may remember. She might have some breeder contacts?


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou Laura, I have e-mailed lots of Breeders I found on kitten list, not many have replied but the ones who have don't have any cats for rehome and no kittens yet either.There is just one who has said he may have a boy to sell to the right home, fingers crossed.
I am hopeful to view him next week if he is still available.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I really hope you can go and visit the little boy next week and that he's purrfect for you

The girl is still for sale on FB (now at £200)
I'm going to message her and try and convince her to put her piccies and write about her on here,at least then she has a good chance of a better home.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

We had an e-mail today from the boys owner, he had remembered what a nightmare it was when he took in a friends neutered male cat and how all his cats got upset etc and how the boy we had hoped to have and his other sphynx boy used to attack it until he had him rehomed. So he took his boy over to a friends yesterday who has 3 cats and again his boy went mad and chased the cats about in a very unfriendly way with screaming and nails extended.

In 2011, we had bought two adult female Sphynx, their previous owner told us they loved other cats, which they did love the ones they had lived with but they changed from these two friendly cats to wild cats, the screams they made were horrendous and quite frightening, they were on the attack all the time, our cats tried to ignore them as they are quite laid back but there was no calming these two girls, we had hoped this was a one off with Sphynx and maybe due to trying to settle two sisters together in a multi cat household, we thought this boy may be much calmer. It seems it is difficult to take on any adult Sphynx cats with existing cats whether they are male or female so we have decided for us it could be too risky to take on any adult Sphynx so we will wait and maybe in twelve months time we will contact a breeder for a kitten which will hopefully settle much better.

We have given it a lot of thought and think this may be the right thing to do.


----------

